# Buchner Funnel 2000mL, Model 89000-458



## necromancer (Dec 30, 2014)

i seen this on ebay, not mine but thought someone may be interested in it, its to big for my needs

sale from Colorado, United States

"VWR Buchner Funnel 2000mL, Porosity C, Model 89000-458, New in Sealed Box"

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VWR-Buchner-...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e2b145cb

current bid price is 30.00 USD +shipping / import cost


----------

